# 40K Newcomer Triva Game III - Requim - Come and see expand your 40k smarts!



## Jacobite

Hey all. The Newcomer Triva is back again after a couple of months of rest.

Round III

It's designed for new people to the game to get some knowledge. If you want to be hard then go the normal game. But be warned that place is evil:wink: If you need help on what sort of level the questions should be or just need ideas - here is the previous round: 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3200&highlight=Triva+Game

Previous Winners are:

Round 1 - Wrath Of Khaine
Round 2 - cerrakoth

One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below.

*Important: If at any point you get more than 4 questions right in the harder game you can no longer participate in this game. Your just too good otherwise.*


Awards:

+=The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
*=The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted. 

- Scores - 

pyroanarchist: 12 * (SP) x 1
loyalist 42: 8
CallumM27: 6 *(SP) x 1
Pariah Mk.231: 5
vindur: 5
asianavatar: 4
lolthirster: 4* (SP) x 2
ThePelt: 3
silb: 3
kiboko: 3
Casmiricus: 3
DarknessDawns: 2
roberto2391: 2
toreilus: 2
kiboko: 2
thomas2: 2
cccp_one: 1
chrisman 007: 1
revenant13: 1
DarKKKKK: 1 
Hayden: 1
Janus Blackheart: 1
Nosotros: 1
Son Of Horus: 1 
Johnny Genocide: 1
GhostBear: 1
LJT 123: 1
jakkie: 1 
Leatharnak: 1
Steel Rain: 1 
solitaire: 1 
Lore-Colten: 1
Triumph Of Man: 1
Lord Reevan: 1
NoiseMarine: 1
cool_conoly: 1

The first question is: Name two of the planets used within our Solar System by the Imperuim.


----------



## thomas2

Terra (Earth) with the Imperial Palace, Saturn which is a Inquisitorial planet.


----------



## Jacobite

Correct. Although I wasn't aware of Saturn. Hey you learn something new everyday.


----------



## thomas2

I thought it might be a trick question with Mars officially Ad-mech, who claim to be allies of the Imperuim not part.

Question 2: What was the name of the Dark Angel homeworld?


----------



## cccp

caliban? or is it the rock now?


----------



## thomas2

Yes it's Caliban, as the Rock isn't their original world, and is made of Caliban.


----------



## The Son of Horus

thomas2 said:


> Terra (Earth) with the Imperial Palace, Saturn which is a Inquisitorial planet.


If you want to get really technical, Saturn itself isn't occupied. Its moons, on the other hand, are. Titan, in particular, is the location of the Grey Knights fortress-monestary.


----------



## Jacobite

Pah its the Newcomer game. I think we can let that slide. If it occurs in the hard version, well thats another matter.


----------



## cccp

edit - what SM chapter's armour is primarily painted metallic silver?


----------



## chrisman 007

Grey Knights (I think)


----------



## cccp

yes, but that wasnt the answer i was looking for....

*damn open question*

anyway, your q chris.


----------



## Silb

cccp said:


> edit - what SM chapter's armour is primarily painted metallic silver?


Angels of Iron

Edit: damn, somebody already answered


----------



## The Son of Horus

That one's a little open-ended. I know I'm being difficult with technicalities... haha...

There are probably at least a hundred Space Marine Chapters who wear silver. Most noteworthy would be the second-founding primogenetor chapter Doom Eagles, though the Grey Knights, Brotherhood of a Thousand, Tigers Argent, Iron Knights, Iron Snakes, and Knights of the Raven appear in Insignium Astartes.


----------



## chrisman 007

QUESTION: how many men carried he standard of the 7th cadian during the battle of tyrok fields?


----------



## revenant13

no fewer than 12 seperate troopers. (i think thats what it said......)


----------



## chrisman 007

well done. correct. 
your question revenant.


----------



## revenant13

what were Mortarion's personal bodyguard called? (answer from pre-heresy, i dont know if the name changed after the heresy)


----------



## Silb

deathshroud, i think


----------



## revenant13

right

your turn


----------



## Silb

What successor chapter was created from the Space Wolves legion during the second founding? (Hint: this is not a trick question, and the answer is not the Great Companies)


----------



## ThePelt

Wolf Brothers


----------



## Silb

ThePelt said:


> Wolf Brothers


Correct, your turn


----------



## ThePelt

The Iyanden Eldar craftworld prefer which type of units?


----------



## DarKKKKK

ThePelt said:


> The Iyanden Eldar craftworld prefer which type of units?


Wraithguards and Wraithlords


----------



## ThePelt

ding ding ding!
a toi mon amie!


----------



## DarKKKKK

who was the master of the ravenwing before sammael?


----------



## Hayden

Was it Gideon?


----------



## asianavatar

Master Belial


----------



## DarKKKKK

Hayden said:


> Was it Gideon?


Yes, it was Gideon


----------



## Hayden

Ok,
Who was commander of 122nd Cadian Regiment durning the Battle of Vogen?


----------



## Silb

Colonel Karnow, i think


----------



## Hayden

Silb said:


> Colonel Karnow, i think


That is correct


----------



## Silb

Here's my question:
which primarch was a gladiator before he was found by the Emperor?


----------



## Janus Blackheart

Silb said:


> Here's my question:
> which primarch was a gladiator before he was found by the Emperor?


I believe its Angron


----------



## Silb

Janus Blackheart said:


> I believe its Angron


correct, your turn.


----------



## Janus Blackheart

Who was the first legion to turn to chaos.


----------



## DarKKKKK

Janus Blackheart said:


> Who was the first legion to turn to chaos.


Luna Wolves?


----------



## Silb

Janus Blackheart said:


> Who was the first legion to turn to chaos.


word bearers, i think


----------



## Janus Blackheart

Silb said:


> word bearers, i think


Correct it was the word bearers.


----------



## Silb

Question: Name 2 of the members of Horus' Mournival.


----------



## ThePelt

'Little' Horus Axim and, Tarik Torgaddon


----------



## Silb

ThePelt said:


> 'Little' Horus Axim and, Tarik Torgaddon


Correct, your turn


----------



## ThePelt

Who's fleet vanquished the Chaos Armada during the battle of the Burning MoonÉ
(hint: he has some scary raiders)


----------



## Nosotros

Prince Yriel (w/ the eldritch raiders)


----------



## ThePelt

right!
your turn


----------



## Nosotros

woo
Alright, what is the book that the Grey Knights wear strapped to their chest as they go into battle? 
(Hint - Not the Grimoire of True Names, fluff wise this book is worn by all grey knights inside a ceramite case on their chest).


----------



## ThePelt

The Liber Daemonica


----------



## Nosotros

Wow, quick response!


----------



## ThePelt

im pretty bored tonight

okay heres my next question

What is the FULL name of the war god who fought the Great Enemy?


----------



## The Son of Horus

Khaela Meinsha Khaine. Although you could argue that any and all of the Eldar gods fought in passing.


----------



## ThePelt

well its the only name i know....
your turn


----------



## ThePelt

well its been 24 hours.... so heres a new question, what eldar creature are warp spiders based from?


----------



## DarknessDawns

ummm spiders? lol 
(don't have the eldar codex)


----------



## ThePelt

sure, close enough

your turn


----------



## Jacobite

Ok new question. Which Ordo was Eisenhorn from?


----------



## DarknessDawns

ordo xenos i think


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

I havn't read the books, so I don't know what they say, and it doesn't specify in the Inquisitor rulebook.
But going from the description of his actions in there, you'd get the idea he was Malleus (creating a daemonhost) ... HOWEVER ... the Inquisitor book lists Covenant as Malleus, and Typhus as Hereticus, which leaves Eisenhorn as Xenos.

So Xenos is my answer too.

EDIT: Damn typos!


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry Parah, Darkness got to it first. Your q mate.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Yeah, I figured that would be the case, I was really just supporting his answer.


----------



## DarknessDawns

oh god 
my first ever question 
ummmmmmm what was the first ever Emperor's Champion's name


----------



## ThePelt

Sigusmund from the imperial fist?


----------



## Casmiricus

Sigismund, first Captain of the Imperial Fists, Original Chapter Master of the Black Templars.

I'm pretty sure you got it, we'll have to wait, though.


----------



## DarknessDawns

ThePelt has it


----------



## ThePelt

The Pre-heresy symbol for the Thousand Sons Space Marine Legion was what?


----------



## Johnny Genocide

:biggrin:


----------



## ThePelt

A description would have been fine with me but, that works as well!... your turn!


----------



## Johnny Genocide

Alright

What was the Callidus Assassin's name that killed Konrad Curze.


----------



## Ario Barzano

i believe the name of the assassin was M'Shen.


----------



## Johnny Genocide

Yep!
your turn


----------



## Ario Barzano

Which imperial commissar executed his uncle for treason and cowardice?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Colonel-Commisar Ibram Gaunt


----------



## Ario Barzano

That is the right answer, your turn.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Only 2 Inquisitors have ever gained access to the Black Library, what are their names?


----------



## GhostBear

Inquisitor Czevak and Inquisitor Jaq Draco?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Damn, I knew that one was too easy! Your turn.


----------



## GhostBear

Who are the Mon-Keigh?


----------



## asianavatar

Any species the Eldar consider inferior to them, but normally used in reference to humans.


----------



## GhostBear

Correct. Your up.

Was tempted to say "Your up Mon-Keigh" just for fun.


----------



## asianavatar

On what world can the Shrine of the Fiery Heart be found?


----------



## Ario Barzano

i believe it is the planet of Sanctus Lys


----------



## asianavatar

yep your question


----------



## Ario Barzano

what is the name of the inquisitor in the book _The nightbringer_?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Are you reffering to Ario Barzano?


----------



## Ario Barzano

That is the right answer your question


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Who is Conrad Curze's true intended heir?


----------



## loyalist42

zso sahaal, i believe


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Stupid newcomer trivia, reducing me to asking easy questions ... ok, your turn.


----------



## Bishop120

Zso Sahaal was not the TRUE intended heir.. he was just the patsy..


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

I'll never believe what that thug Acerbus Krieg says, Zso was the true chosen one of the Night Haunter!!! 
Zso held true to what Conrad Kurze believed in, that fear is the weapon, not the goal, and he would keep the Night Lords on the path their Primarch had intended for them.


----------



## loyalist42

right then....

what is the name of inquisitor gregor eisenhorn's mentor?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Inquisitor Hapshant I believe.


----------



## loyalist42

got it in one! 

your question


----------



## pyroanarchist

Who was the first loyal Primarch to hear of Horus's betrayal?


----------



## loyalist42

if i recall correctly, it was rogal dorn of the imperial fists...


----------



## pyroanarchist

Yes, I would have also allowed Magnus since he was loyal to the Emperor when he heard the news. Your question.


----------



## loyalist42

yeah, and i guess maybe ferrus manus and the other primarchs at istvaan v might have techinically learned of the betrayal the hard way before dorn did....but ah well :biggrin:

right then....

how many shots come in a standard 'hot shot' ammunition pack for the sniper-variant lasgun?


----------



## Ario Barzano

is it around 50 shots per pack.


----------



## pyroanarchist

There's a conflict somewhere on that. One text shows 1 shot with a hot shot and another says a clip so 30-50 shots from the hot shot.


----------



## Sleepy Dude..

i think it might vary to who is holding it. eg: terminator, Devistators, Snipers..etc.


----------



## Casmiricus

The descrepancy comes in the Gaunt's Ghost novels. Early on it is said to have fewer, but more powerful shots, while later on it turns into the One shot power pack.


----------



## loyalist42

right, i'm gonna go with pyroanarchist on this one...the text i was using said one shot per 'hotshot' pack. 

so pyro...your turn :biggrin:


----------



## loyalist42

well, seeing as no one's posted a question for a while, as per rules, i'll put up another....

in the novel 'Xenos,' for what ancient artifact is inquisitor eisenhorn searching?

(guess which book i'm reading right now :biggrin: )


----------



## asianavatar

Necroteuch


----------



## loyalist42

yup...your question


----------



## pyroanarchist

Sorry, had a rough few days and didn't make it on here. Next time I'll reply.


----------



## asianavatar

How many grey knights in the chapter's history has been declared excommunicate traitoris?


----------



## Casmiricus

Absolutely Zero!


----------



## Silb

more than -1


----------



## Jacobite

Ok Cas your answer is correct. Your question


----------



## silvarius

please tell me if i'm wrong but i think some one else can ask a question it's been more than 24 hours, so, how many primarchs were there originally


----------



## pyroanarchist

20, but 2 were lost leaving it with 18 who actually made chapters.

If it should be Cas's question though give it to him.


----------



## silvarius

sorry o.k cas it's your Q. but pyro you are wrong, i'll tell you if any one asks me.


----------



## Jase

there was only 20 primarchs created. 

an explanation for my answer is written below in black, because it includes spoilers relating to legion, if you want to know what i said just highlight the text.

if you're trying to say that it's 21 because of alparius and omegon, then i'd have to say it's not been proven that he is an "extra" primarch. nobody knows whether he and alpharius were actually together or whether he was one of the fabled missing primarchs


if not i'd like to hear your explanation for why there were more than 20 primarchs.


----------



## Casmiricus

How did the fabled Colonel Van Cjester meet his end?


----------



## silvarius

Jase said:


> there was only 20 primarchs created.
> 
> an explanation for my answer is written below in black, because it includes spoilers relating to legion, if you want to know what i said just highlight the text.
> 
> if you're trying to say that it's 21 because of alparius and omegon, then i'd have to say it's not been proven that he is an "extra" primarch. nobody knows whether he and alpharius were actually together or whether he was one of the fabled missing primarchs
> 
> 
> if not i'd like to hear your explanation for why there were more than 20 primarchs.


in false gods or one of the HH books, horus notices there were 21 primarch chambers, one of them being unmarked


----------



## pyroanarchist

His baneblade was ground under the foot of a traitor titan


----------



## Casmiricus

Yep. Pyro, your question.


----------



## pyroanarchist

On what planet did Kharn earn his title of "the Betrayer"?


----------



## Casmiricus

Skalathrax

I won't be here to ask a question, so pyro should just ask another if I'm right.


----------



## pyroanarchist

Right you are.

What planet was the dropsite massacre on?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

It was Istvaan V


----------



## pyroanarchist

Right you are, go ahead.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Damn, I have a good one I wanna do, but it would really fall under the title of "Newcomer".

Oh well, we'll go with this then: What event led to the permanent alliance between Ghazkull and Nazdreg?

And for anyone who wants a go at the question I wanted to post, hear it is (though you need to get the above question right to get your turn): Why is the sword Cypher carries believed to be the Lion Sword?

If you get that right I'll rep you, but I want a detailed answer. If no-one gets it by this time tomorrow, I'll post the answer.


----------



## asianavatar

Wasn't Cypher there when Luthor killed Lion and ended up taking the broken Lion sword. The evidence of this seems to be that he is always carrying around the same sword on him at all times, but he never draws it in battle.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Not quite.


----------



## Ario Barzano

i am lead to believe that while lion was fighting luthor cypher was watching form the shadows seeing that the lion could not betray his friend, once luthor had delivered a killing blow to the lion the "chaos" powers that possessed him released him because there mission was accomplished cypher then stepped out of the shadows while luthor rambled about the ever watchers watching him. cypher lifts the dying primarch's head. the primarch then whisper to cypher he is to take the shattered sword to the golden throne and lay it before the emperor so that the souls of the traitors can be forgiven and left to rest. 

however there is also a rumour that says that instead of the golden throne he is to take it to the forges on Mars to have it repaired and once that is done the lion will rise again and caliban will be restored.


----------



## pyroanarchist

Nazdreg built a long range Telly Porta on his space hulk. When the two met and Ghazghkull learned of this Telly Porta he decided that they should ally. Since Nazdreg is always looking for profit and Ghazghkull just wants to rule all the alliance has worked out well so far.


----------



## sev13sev

pyroanarchist said:


> Who was the first loyal Primarch to hear of Horus's betrayal?


Technically based on the time line (and this can be disputed if you want) it would have been Alpharius who learned of Horus's Heresy first. 

when he learned of the "upcoming" heresy, Alpharius and the Alpha Legion were still loyal to the emperor.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Yup, Pyro got the actual question right, so it's his go.

As for Cypher, the sword he carries is believed to be the Lion Sword because of the circumstances of it's dissapearance. After the split, Cypher was a member of the Deathwing Inner Circle. Cypher left the Dark Angels under mysterious circumstances and it was at this time that the Lion Sword was discovered to be missing from the shrine in which it rested.


----------



## pyroanarchist

Who was the last prince of the Eldar before the fall?


----------



## pyroanarchist

*Hint*

The Fall occured and Slaanesh was born when his blood was spilled for sacrifice.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

It's been 2 days and no ones even tried to answer. Personally, I don't have a clue. Maybe you should ask another question.


----------



## torealis

Asdrubael Vect?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Correct tor, your question.

Maybe it was a bit hard for newcomer, only thing I could think of at the time though.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok since tor hasn't asked a question I will.

Name 3 roles in a Harlequinn Troop


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Roles as in the positions such as Death Jester, Solitaire and Shadowseer? Or the roles they play, such as the Solitaire being the only Harlequin that is able to play Slaanesh, as well as other Harlequins playing the parts of Khaine, the Laughing God or different C'tan?

Either way, I'm pretty sure I answered your question. And by the way, t's a Harlequin Troupe. 
If I'm right, you can ask another question, because I won't be on for a few days, got too much on.

Also, Vect was around during the Fall, but he wasn't a Prince, he was too young.

"Vect claims to have witnessed the Fall of the Eldar personally, if this is true he is quite possibly one of the oldest living (mortal) beings in the Galaxy at well over 10,000 years of age. As a consequence of this, surviving for that length of time as the ruler of Commorragh would also make him one of the deadliest individuals in the galaxy too. 

According to his own account, he survived the psychic explosion of the Fall due to his young age during the event. His youthful ignorance of the hedonistic lifesyles of the Eldar protecting him from the birth-pains of Slaanesh. In the turbulent times that followed, he rallied the surviving Eldar hedonists and fled into the Webway where Slaanesh could not reach, becoming founder of the city of Commorragh himself; and also discovering the technique by which the Dark Eldar extract the essence of other species to sustain themselves."

Unless you've got a better source of information, in which case, I'd love to check it out.

EDIT: Just read "The Torturer's Tale" (the one where Vect tells his story) and it mentions him as the intended sacrfice, but says nothing about him being the "Last Prince" ... or a Prince at all. In fact, he was a slave-child.


----------



## Silb

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> Roles as in the positions such as Death Jester, Solitaire and Shadowseer? Or the roles they play, such as the Solitaire being the only Harlequin that is able to play Slaanesh, as well as other Harlequins playing the parts of Khaine, the Laughing God or different C'tan?
> 
> Either way, I'm pretty sure I answered your question. And by the way, t's a Harlequin Troupe.
> 
> Also, Vect was around during the Fall, but he wasn't a Prince, he was too young.
> 
> "Vect claims to have witnessed the Fall of the Eldar personally, if this is true he is quite possibly one of the oldest living (mortal) beings in the Galaxy at well over 10,000 years of age. As a consequence of this, surviving for that length of time as the ruler of Commorragh would also make him one of the deadliest individuals in the galaxy too.
> 
> According to his own account, he survived the psychic explosion of the Fall due to his young age during the event. His youthful ignorance of the hedonistic lifesyles of the Eldar protecting him from the birth-pains of Slaanesh. In the turbulent times that followed, he rallied the surviving Eldar hedonists and fled into the Webway where Slaanesh could not reach, becoming founder of the city of Commorragh himself; and also discovering the technique by which the Dark Eldar extract the essence of other species to sustain themselves."
> 
> Unless you've got a better source of information, in which case, I'd love to check it out.


I don't know much about Vect, but isn't a prince usually someone who's *young* and will become a king when their parents die? Also, I remember reading an article on the games workshop website where Vect talks about some young prince that was about to be killed, but then Slaaneesh's birth killed the guy who was about to kill him, and then the prince rallied the other perverted Eldar and took them into the webway, founding a city that became Commoragh and finding a way to prevent slaaneesh from consuming their souls. Judging by what you said, he was telling a story about himself.

EDIT: Here's a link to the article
http://us.games-workshop.com/games/40k/darkeldar/extras/torturerstale/default.htm


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Yeah, that's the story I mentioned, but in that he states the character as the "Lord-To-Be", meaning that he would later become a Lord (which of course Vect does), but he also states that before the Fall he was a slave. 
I admit the way it's written may lead people to believe that by "Lord-To-Be", Vect was implying that he was a Prince, but he was simply refering to himself in the past tense, in a way that was saying that he would later acheive great things.


----------



## pyroanarchist

Ok, I took it as him being prince. It was when his blood was spilled that the fall happened according to his version of the story in the Torturer's Tale. Sorry, I wasn't online much for a couple days (workin on cars) so I didn't get in here to clear that up sooner.


----------



## Jacobite

You got it Pariah. I was going for Death Jester etc.

Right another question.

Who created the Pylons on Cadia?


----------



## asianavatar

Rumoured to be created by those clinky necrons


----------



## Jacobite

Correct AA, your question. Speed Deamon as well.


----------



## asianavatar

Which Tyranid weapon fires borer beetles?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Fleshborer


----------



## asianavatar

Correct, your go pyro


----------



## pyroanarchist

Pech is the homeworld of which 40k race?


----------



## LJT_123

Pech is the homeworld of the Kroot.


----------



## pyroanarchist

Right on LJT 123, your question.


----------



## LJT_123

What is the white scars home planet?


----------



## jakkie

white scars home planet is Chogoris.


----------



## LJT_123

right on jackie ur turn.


----------



## jakkie

what is the name of the 5th Chaos God and its champion?


----------



## vindur

Malal cant remember the champions name though.
Just out of interest how far back are u claiming "newcomers" have to go to know some of these questions.


----------



## loyalist42

god's named Malal, champion's named Kalen Daark


----------



## jakkie

("Kaleb Daark" but close enough.) correct, your turn.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Actually, due to legal reasons, Malal no longer exists.


----------



## jakkie

what do you mean legal reasons?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

When the guy who created Malal left GW, he sought a court order to transfer copyright of his creation to his sole ownership and won. Now GW is no longer allowed to use Malal in any of their works that followed the court order.
Ever since, GW has required developers to sign over any claims to copyright for any creative material they create for GW.
That's the reason that Malal hasn't been mentioned in GW material in years.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok new question. Who is the Talon Master?


----------



## vindur

Bit of a long shot but Captain Shrike?


----------



## Jacobite

Afraid not Vin


----------



## vindur

I had no idea it was a wild guess


----------



## DarknessDawns

horus/abaddon?


----------



## Jacobite

Not them either I'm afraid.


----------



## Leatharnak

Zso Sahaal of the Night Lords


----------



## Jacobite

Correct Leatharnak, your question!


----------



## Leatharnak

What is the name of the xenos planet in which an ork space hulk crash landed killing most of the human population and changing the planet's surface into a desert?


----------



## torealis

Gorkamorka?


----------



## Leatharnak

Correct, Gorkamorka also known as the Xenos world Angelis in the Ultima Segmentum, Ghost Stars region. Your move.


----------



## Jacobite

Your move Tor


----------



## Lore-Colten

seeing as its been 3+ days? may i ask a question?


----------



## Jacobite

Yea mate go ahead.


----------



## Casmiricus

Screw it, I'm asking one.

What is the significance of being "Found Wanting?"


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

It usually is what a Commisar declares you to be before he executes you.
Ex: "You have been judged by the Emperor's holy light, and you have been found wanting."


----------



## chrisman 007

Well done, that's right, I think. Your q pariah.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

What is the Rhana Dandra?


----------



## vindur

The Eldar final battle against chaos where all the phoenix lords will appear.
Basically the end of the universe.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231

Pretty much. Your turn.


----------



## vindur

What is the following quote refering too?

"We used to think of them as wandering vagrants. Well, those vagrants held up my platoon for five days."


----------



## Leatharnak

i think that's somewheres in the eldar codex...so...ummm, eldar?


----------



## vindur

looking for followers of a specific path


----------



## loyalist42

at a guess, i'd say rangers....


----------



## vindur

correct your question


----------



## Ljohnson

cccp that's a pretty broad question there are at least four chapters I can name right off the top of my head that are primarily silver.


----------



## Jase

Ljohnson said:


> cccp that's a pretty broad question there are at least four chapters I can name right off the top of my head that are primarily silver.



you do realise that cccP asked this on page 1? we're now on page 19 i think...


----------



## loyalist42

right, new question then....

what is the battle cry of the Blood Ravens chapter?


----------



## kiboko

there are 3 version of Blood Raven battle cry:
1.Knowledge is power, guard it well!
2.For the Great Father and the Emperor!
3.Victory over death!


----------



## loyalist42

impressive; even more complete than i was looking for! :victory:

your question


----------



## Lore-Colten

since i never got to ask my question (offline for a while) 

name the 5 people of intrest withdo blood angels (withdo?)

names and why

(you can still ask your question?)


----------



## vindur

can u rephrase that lore colten?


----------



## Lore-Colten

5 people of intrest in the blood angels chapter
names and why.

ie ultramarines 
magneus culgar, commander


----------



## kiboko

i'm going to forgo my turn and let colten ask the question. less confusion that way:grin:


----------



## kiboko

Sanguinius - Primarch
Commander Dante - Chapter Master
Mephiston - Chief Librarian 
Corbulo - Sanguinary High Priest and Bearer of the Red Grail 
Captain Tycho - Third Company Captain


----------



## Lore-Colten

correct, your q


----------



## kiboko

In what year Azrael become the Master of the Deathwing?


----------



## Lore-Colten

simple

917.M41


----------



## kiboko

confirm, your turn


----------



## Lore-Colten

staying on the topic of dark angels-

describe "the holder of the keys"

edit:wont be online for a while>.<(12-15 hours) so feel free to question if your certain on answer


----------



## vindur

chief librarian Ezekiel


----------



## Lore-Colten

damn, thought i was onto a winner ^.^

your q


----------



## vindur

Who is Brother Captain Sterns Nemesis?


----------



## asianavatar

M'kachen is his nemesis


----------



## vindur

your question


----------



## asianavatar

Who in the dark eldar army build the Talos


----------



## CallumM27

by a Haemonculus


----------



## asianavatar

good answer and correct...your turn


----------



## CallumM27

Whats the greatest Imperial titan class?


----------



## pyroanarchist

The emperor class is by far the largest of the titans.


----------



## CallumM27

nice try but its not


----------



## Ternets

Imperitor class?


----------



## CallumM27

Thats one veriant of the emperor class, so sorry but no


----------



## ThePelt

Apocalypse Titan?


----------



## Silb

the standard template construct titan?


----------



## CallumM27

nope, but i'd like to know were you heard of an apocolypes titan? Or are you talking about titans in an apocolypes game which are just forge world models of Warhounds and soon Reavers?


----------



## CallumM27

Silb said:


> the standard template construct titan?


very close but it has a name


----------



## pyroanarchist

The Castigator class titan. One was found, destroyed, and its STC was deemed corrupted and destroyed.

Took a while on that one.


----------



## CallumM27

Nice, thats what I wanted  also call the Father of Titans, good old Aleric Justicar of the Grey Knights kicked its daemon ass in the second GKs book :good:

your question


----------



## pyroanarchist

Within the Adeptus Mechanicus, what do they call their librarians and scribes?


----------



## CallumM27

the Lexmechanic


----------



## pyroanarchist

Right on CallumM27, your go.


----------



## CallumM27

In the first Blood Angel book who is Brother Captain of the Marines stationed on Cybele?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Was it Arkio?


----------



## CallumM27

No he was the main characters actual younger brother, they became marines together, who came as part of reinforcements after the Word Bearers attack. He sort of did in the second book but I want the name of the Captain in the first book Deus Encarmine


----------



## pyroanarchist

Ok, got it mixed up then. It was Brother Captain Simeon.


----------



## CallumM27

You got it mate, your go


----------



## pyroanarchist

What is the name of the Chaos titan created when fusing a Khorne greater daemon with an Imperator Titan?


----------



## CallumM27

The Abominatus titan


----------



## pyroanarchist

Dead on, I think thats speed demon award worthy too. Your go.


----------



## CallumM27

Is this between us now :laugh: keeping with BA questions who was the noble pre-heresy chapter master of the legion?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Looks like it is for now.

Master Amareo is the one I believe you're looking for.


----------



## CallumM27

Its not but I'd love to know where you got Amareo from?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Victims of the Black Rage are locked away in the Tower of Amareo on the home world. The tower is named after an ancient BA Master. I thought he was the one. I've read around 5 short stories about the BA since you posted that question and can't find anything. You may have me stumped. I don't know that much BA history though, I'm sure someone will know.


----------



## ThePelt

Sanguinius?


----------



## CallumM27

No thats the primarch mate, its been 3 days so the answer I was looking for his second in command Chapter Master Raldoron, a snazy pic on page 171 in the collective visions. 
My next question is What are the names of the two weapons used by Sanguinius during the Crusade?


----------



## loyalist42

the Blade Encarmine and the Spear of Telesto?


----------



## CallumM27

correct, your turn


----------



## loyalist42

whose body did the daemon Cherubael last inhabit (from the Eisenhorn series)?


----------



## Steel Rain

Godwyn Fischig.


----------



## loyalist42

indeed. 

your question


----------



## Steel Rain

How many rounds of ammunition does a Shadowsword super heavy tank carry for its Volcano Cannon?


----------



## eldarfreak

earth/terra, saturn,


----------



## Steel Rain

not sure what you are saying


----------



## vindur

he/she is answering one of the questions from the first page


----------



## kiboko

Unlimited, since it main weapon is powered through generator.


----------



## Steel Rain

that's correct, kiboko. It was a trick question! Your turn.


----------



## kiboko

What is the punishment for soldiers who sells, or wilfully or through neglect wastes any ammunition?


----------



## Lore-Colten

hmm, im pushing towards execution,???


----------



## kiboko

Lore-Colten said:


> hmm, im pushing towards execution,???


nope, IMHO it worse that execution


----------



## vindur

the soldier will be sent to a penal batalion (according to the original uplifting primer)


----------



## kiboko

correct Vindur, your turn


----------



## vindur

What is the battle cry of the emperor's children


----------



## CallumM27

Is it "Children of the Emperor! Death to his foes!"


----------



## vindur

Its not the one i was looking for but they seem to have removed the original one from the GW site so ill accept it. The original was just "For the Emperor" even post heresy as it sowed confusion with civilians and occasionally guardsmen


----------



## CallumM27

Cheers for the acception Vindur :good: my question is:
Which Grand Master of the Grey Knights was one of the survivors in the first armaggedon war?


----------



## kiboko

Grand Master Mandulis


----------



## CallumM27

Your right, your question


----------



## kiboko

who coined 'Lijah Fething Cuu' phrases?


----------



## vindur

Master Sniper 'Mad' Hlaine Larkin


----------



## kiboko

correct, your turn


----------



## vindur

Who was the captain of the Emperor's children's 13th company pre heresy


----------



## pyroanarchist

Lucius was the captain of the 13th pre-heresy.


----------



## vindur

correct ur question


----------



## pyroanarchist

What is the name of the only Chaos Legion to still include Chaplains within their ranks?


----------



## CallumM27

The Word Bearers but they are know as dark apostals


----------



## pyroanarchist

Correct, you're go.


----------



## CallumM27

Who are the members of the bloodquest when it first starts?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Leonatos, Cloten, Proteus, Lysander, Palamon, Tranio, Menelius, Furion, and Valerius.


----------



## CallumM27

Yep your question


----------



## pyroanarchist

What was the original name given to the Blood God Khorne in the story of his creation?

Hint: 4 mountains in the story


----------



## kiboko

is it Kharneth?


----------



## pyroanarchist

Yeah Kiboko, sorry about the delay. Some things came up and I couldn't get on here for a couple days. But its your go sir.


----------



## kiboko

Name the being who said "The Orks are the pinnacle of creation. For them, the great struggle is won. They have evolved a society which knows no stress or angst. Who are we to judge them?"


----------



## solitaire

Uthan the Perverse, Eldar Philosopher.


----------



## kiboko

correct, your q


----------



## solitaire

Which alien race was a slave race for the Tyranids until they became extinct because of numerous strikes.


----------



## thomas2

Was that Zoats?


----------



## solitaire

correct-a-mundo your question.


----------



## Jacobite

Right ah new question:

How many missing legions are there?


----------



## vindur

2 expunged from imperial records


----------



## Jacobite

Correct, your go!


----------



## vindur

why are death wing terminators painted bone instead of the standard green of their chapter


----------



## CallumM27

They paint their armour white to honour the valour of a group of 30 Terminators, who single-handedly halted a Genestealer invasion of Plain's World.


----------



## vindur

correct your question


----------



## CallumM27

Whats Mephiston's true name?


----------



## Casmiricus

Calistarius


----------



## CallumM27

Yep, your go :good:


----------



## Casmiricus

*ahem*

What are the origins of Commissar Yarrick's Bale Eye?


----------



## Lore-Colten

when the orks where invading his homeworld(armageddon i think..his homeworld?) he battled in ork warboss, after losing an arm and lobbing 'is 'ead off, the orks started to fear yarrick, etc etc.. some orks start a rumor that he can kill any ork with a mere gze..

so yarrick, in all his uberness.. rips his eye out and puts a laser in it..haha..good on ya..


(omfg i hope thats right...)

edit..: vandur.. did you google jacobites question? cause im pretty sure thats the exact words wikipedia used...(not that thats wrong or anything...)


----------



## vindur

no ive just been playing marines for about 7 and a half years on and off. It was a complete coincidence


----------



## -xecutioner-

its ork psychology. if the ork thinks he can do something, he makes it so he can.


----------



## Casmiricus

Lore-Colten got it right. Your question, bud.


----------



## Lore-Colten

hmm..what race is the owner of the deadly ship: Eclipse


----------



## Triumph Of Man

Judging by your Avatar, you're an Eldar player primarily and thus your area of expertise is with them.

So I'll take a punt at a pansy Eldar space elf being at the helm of an Eclipse class ship.


----------



## Lore-Colten

wrong, where not pansy, just very fragile, but yes correct
the eclipse is actually a lightning fast craft used by..i think.by corsairs..

your q


----------



## Triumph Of Man

Gak, actually I just realised this game is for people new to warhammer... that's not me.

I'll toss the ball back to you.


----------



## Lore-Colten

haha..ok...

name the MAIN craftworlds, there in the eldar codex to eliminate confusion, 11 in total..


----------



## pyroanarchist

Biel-Tan
Iyanden
Saim-Hann
Ulthwe
Alaitoc
Kaelor
Il-Kaithe
Altansar
Iybraesil
Yme-Loc
Lugganoth

I think thats all of 'em.


----------



## Lore-Colten

aye
aye
aye
aye (x 7 )

your q my fellow pyromaniac


----------



## pyroanarchist

Who was the commander of the Dies Irae (an Imperator class titan) during the Horus Heresy?


----------



## Jacobite

I think you stumped us there Pryo. Your question again.


----------



## Lolthirster

Although the time to answer is over, I'm gonna say Esau Turnet


----------



## pyroanarchist

You're right Lolthirster. Go ahead, I can't think of a good one anyway.

Sorry Jac, I would have asked a different one, but once it dropped from being a sticky I thought it was over for a while.


----------



## justjuiced

in the last 40min i've just read every single question in this quiz i don't know if my 40k knowledge has improved much but my brain has leeked out of my ears and made a mess all over the floor.......:crazy:


----------



## Lolthirster

pyroanarchist said:


> You're right Lolthirster. Go ahead, I can't think of a good one anyway.
> 
> Sorry Jac, I would have asked a different one, but once it dropped from being a sticky I thought it was over for a while.


cool thanks :biggrin:.

Um.... name the 3 main Tyranid Fleets that has tried to invade. (Easy one I know)


----------



## pyroanarchist

Behemoth, Kraken, and Leviathan. Been fighting them bugs since my first game.


----------



## Lolthirster

Correct have a free Carnifex


----------



## pyroanarchist

What Legion did Cypher (CSM special character) originally belong to?


----------



## Lolthirster

Dark Angels


----------



## pyroanarchist

You're right, I think that will get you a speed demon award too. Your question.


----------



## Lolthirster

Woot, how did Petruabo earn Daemonhood?


----------



## pyroanarchist

He broke Dorn and rendered the Iron Hands worthless for a few years.


----------



## Lolthirster

Yeah that was sorta the answer, he created a maze which rendered many chapters lost inside it which included the Iron Hands I think


----------



## pyroanarchist

It was just the Iron Hands and the seige was called the Iron Cage. Perturbo basically set up a trap just for them and killed so many they were out of action for quite a while. The Ultramarines saved them or they may have been wiped out.

What is the Battle Cry of the Iron Warriors?


----------



## Lolthirster

IRON WITHIN, IRON WITHOUT i think


----------



## pyroanarchist

They don't say "I think" at the end of it... lol, your go man.


----------



## Lolthirster

hahahah but imagine that. 

Angron's first army was what?


----------



## loyalist42

An army of gladiators that he led against their masters on the planet to which he was thrown during the scattering of the primarchs...or something like that, I think...


----------



## Lolthirster

you are correct sir


----------



## loyalist42

Alrighty...

Who was Colonel-Commissar Guant's mentor during his days as a lowly Commissar Cadet?


----------



## Lolthirster

I'm gonna guess Commissar General Delane Oktar


----------



## loyalist42

Your guess is correct...your question.


----------



## Lolthirster

who lives on Medrengrad?


----------



## loyalist42

Perturabo's daemon world, current home of the Iron Warriors. 

(Oh, and I'm off for the evening, so if I'm right, there won't be question 'till tomorrow...)


----------



## Lolthirster

you're right Loyalist


----------



## loyalist42

Alrighty, sorry for the delay, but here's another question...

Which Ghost was responsible for the elimination of Nokad the Smiling on Bucephalon?


----------



## Jacobite

Ok new question:

What color scheme were the Night Lords Pre-Heresy?


----------



## loyalist42

Dark blue with lightning bolts, armor decorated with images of death, the death's head being prominent among them...iirc


----------



## Jacobite

Correct-a-mundo!


----------



## loyalist42

I'm about to leave internet connectivity for a day or two...Jac, if you wouldn't mind posting another question?


----------



## Jacobite

Hmm ok. Easy one because my brain is failing:

What was the orginal name of the Death Guard?


----------



## Lolthirster

They were always called the death guard


----------



## cool_conoly

is it the Sons of Death?


----------



## Jacobite

Fraid not to either of them.


----------



## Lord Reevan

The death guard was originally called the dusk raiders. however when Mortarion joined them they changed the name to death guard.


----------



## Jacobite

Correct Reevan. Your q


----------



## Lord Reevan

What planet and When did Brother Calistarius become Mephiston?


----------



## NoiseMarine

during the second war of armageddon on armageddon


----------



## NoiseMarine

Do I win? I MUST KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacobite

You've got to wait untill he comes back online to see.


----------



## NoiseMarine

i know lol i dont mean to seem like an impatient little shit sry


----------



## Lord Reevan

Yeah you did. near the outskirts of Hades Hive. Youk:r question noise marine


----------



## NoiseMarine

sry ive been gone for a few days, ok so my question is who killed Lucius the first time around?


----------



## cool_conoly

Lord commander Cyrius


----------



## NoiseMarine

ur turn cool_conoly


----------



## cool_conoly

What machines were the main reason for the war with the Technocracy?


----------



## Lord Reevan

Is that an actual 40K piece because I've only heard it in other games and literature


----------



## loyalist42

IIRC, they were essentially sentient machines, capable of thinking for themselves. The Imperium viewed this as heresy, and sought to exterminate both machine and creator....and yes, this is a 40k-specific question


----------

